# Konrad Curze



## slaine69

Ok people this is the last one I'm gonna be able to do for a while, I got some commissions to get done and about six assignment to hand in by the end of February, any how this is another guy who I'm pretty clueless about except for what I've read today on the net, while not as action orientated as the other pics I tried to make it tell a story , also I couldn't nail down what weapons he has so I covered a couple of bases


----------



## CaptainLoken

Once again there pal. pure class. + rep


----------



## shaantitus

Love it. Spectacular work.


----------



## unxpekted22

some people have said he carries a scythe? i am not sure though this may just be what they like to imagine.

this is about what I have pictured him to look like though and plus as usually its kick ass 40k artwork anyway so i doubt people will complain about a slightly off detail.

my favorite part is probably the ghostly shoulder guard.


----------



## deathbringer

i thought mortarion carries the scythe
another amzing picture slaine you are a fantastic artist
the armour is spectacular


----------



## Yog-Sothoth

Your best piece in my opinion, love it :grin:

p.s hope i have your permission to use it as my avatar


----------



## Scyfus

Awesome. It's funny, ever since I read up on Konrad, I've envisioned him as a sadistic batman in power armor.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown

Jesus Christ, that's stunning.


----------



## nabzy

that is fantastic.i am so envious ,youve got some talent there mate.is your name take from the 2000ad character.i loved his stories.anyway keep it up.


----------



## shaantitus

Scyfus said:


> Awesome. It's funny, ever since I read up on Konrad, I've envisioned him as a sadistic batman in power armor.


Thats the guy.


----------



## Graf Spee

wow. impressive. the claw seems just right. i assume it should depict his horror after nearly killing rogal dorn?


----------



## The emperors chosen

I absolutely love this picture. I think you really showed who Curze is here, the look on his face is amazing, it's like he's asking himself "what have I done". The shoulder pads are also really well done. A suggestion would be to do another one of Curze, but do him as Night Haunter.


----------



## ClassyRaptor

Very, very cool Slaine.


----------



## juddski

i need to spread my rep before i give you any more but i will as soon as i can ,excellent work slaine :clapping:


----------



## DrinCalhar

Now that is what I like to see.


----------



## Midge913

I am really enjoying your Primarch series Slaine. Another good piece! Keep them coming.


----------



## gothik

always tried to picture him in my head,...now i have one awesome pic


----------



## Master WootWoot

Threadomancy, anyone?


----------



## turel2

Awesome pic, + rep


----------



## Hammer49

Very impressive!


----------

